# Top Six KCBS Teams in Virginia



## jwatki (Aug 13, 2007)

Virginia BBQ is up and coming   http://pigsontherunbbq.blogspot.com/

Tuffy Stone of Cool Smoke is the hottest team on the circuit.

Top Six KCBS Virgina BBQ Teams: as of Aug 9th according to http://www.nationalbbqrankings.com/rankings/

1. Cool Smoke : Richmond 17

2. Dizzy Pig :Northern Va 63

3. Checkered Pig :Martinsville 65

4. Pigs On the Run :Palmyra 113

5. Shenandoah Q Crew : Northern Va 167

6. Free Range BBQ : Northern Va 182 

Great Jobs guys ,you represent the state well!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 13, 2007)

Tuffy cooks on a Jamie Geer pit I might add! 

Congratulations to everyone on the list.


----------



## Unity (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations to all!

Thanks for the link -- a couple of upcoming VA/WV events to put on the calendar.

--John  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Next time post the 10 worst so I can see my Team name.
lol
We've only done 1 KCBS event and got killed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> sweet, i made the list!  there's still a big gap between tuffy and me, but i beat him in ribs and chicken at stevensville so he better watch out.



CONGRATS VA BOY!!!!!

You inspire me man!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to go Brain and John.  You guys deserve it.


----------

